

GCHQ and European spy agencies worked together on mass surveillance - slashdotaccount
http://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/2013/nov/01/gchq-europe-spy-agencies-mass-surveillance-snowden/

======
andrewfong
Well, seems to lend more support to this: [http://arstechnica.com/tech-
policy/2013/10/europe-wont-save-...](http://arstechnica.com/tech-
policy/2013/10/europe-wont-save-you-why-e-mail-is-probably-safer-in-the-us/)

